# Met CA and JG



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

Through my business I attended the WESA (western English sales associate.) show this past weekend. While having lunch in the cafeteria, I looked up and next to me stood Julie Goodnight. I said hello and told her much I enjoyed her show. She was very nice and conversational and wasn't put out by my greeting at all. After she walked away, I looked across the room and there sat Clinton Anderson having lunch with his wife. I waited until there was a break in conversation and I walked up and introduced myself. My daughter and I have used his system for our horses and it is the reason my daughter is interested in pursuing training as a career.

He too was very polite and cordial, despite a stranger interrupting his lunch. Too many times I have met or been introduced to people in the public eye that I admire and been disappointed. It was nice to see that theses two pillars of the public horse training community are willing to be people too and didn't seem to carry any pretentious attitudes with them. Either of them could have told me to take a hike as they didn't want to be bothered. Rather I had a nice, albeit short conversation with both of them. 

Just thought I'd share my experience. 

Cheers!
Les


----------

